# Utitárs keresés



## Preininger (2018 Július 20)

Többször voltam Rawdonban /Montrealtól 30 km-re/ a nagyapámnál. Szeretnék elmenni a sírjához, de egyedül nem mernék nekivágni. Ha valaki volna a környékről, aki elkísérne, az jó lenne.


----------

